# Documents for Renting in London



## EFAnne (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello, 

I am an American married to a Frenchman, and we are moving from Paris to London. My question regards what documentation is typically required to let a flat in London.

I have heard about needing references- I assume these from previous landlords? Do we obtain this from our french rental agent and have it legally translated into English? How far back did you need to go?

How much income do they typically want to see? I have considered signing with a recruitment agency to do some locum work, but I am concerned that not having a permanent position will prevent me from securing an apartment. 

I have heard stories about non-UK folk needing to pay 6 months rent up front, due to not having any credit history. Does anyone have any experience with that?

Thanks, it is a jungle out there in London letting agencies,
Anne


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Your foreign references are unlikely to be useful. Landlords are interested in references from previous UK landlords. Yes, because you have no UK credit history you should be prepared to put up 6 month's rent along with a security deposit.


----------



## benthomas010 (Jun 5, 2012)

I've recently rented in the Uk (I'm from the uk though so have credit history) - anyway, the estate agent told me the affordability check is that you must earn at least 32 times the monthly rent. So if you want to rent somewhere for £1000 per month you need to earn 32k. 

Obviously this is just one base line check they do before even letting you apply for the property. 

They will do a full credit check and a background check of sorts and they would generally want to get references themselves rather than it being provided by you. Be prepared for this kick in the nuts - the application fee can be very expensive. Mine was £200 per person - as I'm renting alone, initially - just £200 then. But had my wife been here at the beginning, it would have been £400. Non refundable if you aren't successful. 

London may be the same, may be cheaper or may be a lot more expensive.'

Your security bond will be something like 1 and a half months rent, and rent is paid in advance. So you first payment will be 2.5 months rent. (Unless of course they insist on 6 months up front)

Good luck.


----------

